# What is on your Christmas Wish List



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello Fellow Train heads

What is on your list for Santa or Pere Noel to deliver?

On My wish list is

A Chopper II http://shop.osorail.com/product.sc?productId=279&categoryId=15

Lots of various colors of ballast, 
plaster and pigments for Zip Texturing as seen in the Nov-Dec edition of the Model Railroad Hobbyist Magazine - online

Woodland Scenic or other plaster cloth

various other scenery necessities

Happy Holidays to everyone!

Aaron


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

hoping for some nice new deisels and steam locos

not at all related to trains but 2 Chauvet Mega Strobe 3's also hoping for.

also a bunh of SMD's for some faller rides that i am getting


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

aionta said:


> Hello Fellow Train heads
> 
> What is on your list for Santa or Pere Noel to deliver?
> 
> ...


read my username

PLUS EVERYTHING ON THIS WEBSITE

http://sptrains.com


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

model train head i don't think Santa has a big enough sled for all that train stuff i don't even think a full size box car would fit it all. well maybe an 80 footer would.


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to get a Lionel prewar train set. Something like a #254 Loco. Doesn't have to be pretty as I'm pretty sure I can make it pretty.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A new house with a dedicated train room....(well I can always hope.)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Peace on earth...a shrinking O zone hole...hope we can believe in...warm hands on the TSA agent at the gate...the McRib on the menu permanently...someone other than Jimmie Johnson winning the Nextel Cup...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Aheluia to the McRib being permantly on the menu.:thumbsup:


----------



## trainman2k1 (Sep 22, 2010)

not much. just a new Digitrax Zephyr. ok, toss in some decoders too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> ...warm hands on the TSA agent at the gate...


Hey Shay ... "Don't touch my junk. Ya' touch my junk, and I'll have ya' arrested." :laugh:

(Ya gotta have listened to the news this week to be "in" on that one.)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wish List?*

A section on this site dedicated to the Art of Airbrush Techniques!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*don't touch my junk*

Naughty naughty!!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope Santa brings me an S scale train


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have been looking for a scale K-Line NYC Hudson to go with my other recently aquired K-Line steam locomotives... However, they are few and far between and have not seen one for a reasonable price as of late... If I can get it cheap enough, I also want a heavyweight passenger car set to go with it :smokin:


----------



## butchjavier (Nov 10, 2010)

*a room to display my model kits and a big OO/HO diorama*


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i found something I REALLY WANT BUT ITS NOT TRAIN RELATED

ITS A GUITAR THAT IS TO DIE FOR

IT IS :appl::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:http://www.philbrodieband.com/1972GibsonLesPaulBlackBeauty01vb.jpg


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I now am hopeing for a brand new tsunami decoder for one of my locos which its decoder some how just destroyed itself.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Peace on earth and goodwill towards men.
(and women)


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

im hoping for an intermodal crane kit and a southern pacific MP15AC


----------

